# Has anyone here ever written a successful UCLA TFT Appeal letter?



## JasonGW (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm composing my appeal letter, and the guidelines are "a one page letter," but I'm really struggling to keep it at a single page. I've already condensed my margins and dropped my font by half a point, but I still have just a little further to go before I feel it's "complete" in what I need to say. The problem is, I'm hesitant to go over that "one page" guideline. Has anyone else had any experience with the school in this regard? I'm not talking about jumping huge, to say, two FULL pages, just to, maybe, one full page and one additional paragraph.

Advice appreciated .

Jason


----------

